# springtail transfer?



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

So i recieved two things of springtails in a platics tube small deli(not sure what size), I used one of them and seeded all my tanks.How long will it take before it starts booming?Now the other one I have it has a subtrate that is some type of dirt.How can i transfer this culture to a carcoal substrate? 

Also i been feeding my springs mushrooms, but reading on here and learning about springs, I know people use active brewers yeast.I was wondering What is overall better and if i use active yeast can i use the active yeast dry?


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

How long it will take to start booming is determined by the amount of food, temperature and humidity, usually for me it takes at least a couple weeks to see springs start producing well. 

I have used mushrooms for spring food and also have been using oatmeal they really seem to do well on oatmeal for me

as for tranferring them to charcoal you can just pour nonchlorinated water into the culture until the springs float to the top then pour them into your charcoal setup


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

azure89 said:


> How long it will take to start booming is determined by the amount of food, temperature and humidity, usually for me it takes at least a couple weeks to see springs start producing well.
> 
> I have used mushrooms for spring food and also have been using oatmeal they really seem to do well on oatmeal for me
> 
> as for tranferring them to charcoal you can just pour nonchlorinated water into the culture until the springs float to the top then pour them into your charcoal setup


okay.Any way can I make the blooming quicker as well as thats what i thought Using the "flooding meathod" but can i just pour the dirt into the charcoal


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't know of any particular way to make the population grow faster than at a normal rate, I think you're just going to have to be patient, and you could pour the dirt into your charcoal but I would advise against it as it will cloud the water and be alot more messy than just charcoal and water


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I use nothing but Mushrooms and my cultures are usually exploding after a week or 2, depending on how low they were when I started. I also always use the ole turkey baster method, just tip the culture and suck em out and shoot em in to whatever you want to.
As far as seeding your tanks goes, you may or may not even see them in there.
Stick a piece of mushroom under the substrait and that should get them going also.
Patience my friend.

John


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I use nothing but Mushrooms and my cultures are usually exploding after a week or 2, depending on how low they were when I started. I also always use the ole turkey baster method, just tip the culture and suck em out and shoot em in to whatever you want to.
> As far as seeding your tanks goes, you may or may not even see them in there.
> Stick a piece of mushroom under the substrait and that should get them going also.
> Patience my friend.
> ...


thankyou this help. and i have no patience thats my problem


----------



## beatusb (May 3, 2011)

I like to transfer the way Pumilo recommends in his culturing thread. Dig a pit in the charcoal and place the deli cup in it. Pile the charcole up around the cup and puch the media up in the deli cup around its sides so that the springs can crawl up the media and onto the charcoal. I even put some charcoal on the top of the media in the deli cup. The feed yeast on the charcoal away from the deli cup. Leave it like this for a couple of weeks. All the springs will go searching for food in the charcoal and leave the deli cup. Then pull the deli cup and any charcoal you put on top of the media in the delicup. This way you get every last spring, even eggs that were laid in the original deli cup media. The flooding method in which you use water, will only get some (not all of the springs and I doubt any eggs) and can get the media from the deli cup into your charcoal.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

beatusb said:


> I like to transfer the way Pumilo recommends in his culturing thread. Dig a pit in the charcoal and place the deli cup in it. Pile the charcole up around the cup and puch the media up in the deli cup around its sides so that the springs can crawl up the media and onto the charcoal. I even put some charcoal on the top of the media in the deli cup. The feed yeast on the charcoal away from the deli cup. Leave it like this for a couple of weeks. All the springs will go searching for food in the charcoal and leave the deli cup. Then pull the deli cup and any charcoal you put on top of the media in the delicup. This way you get every last spring, even eggs that were laid in the original deli cup media. The flooding method in which you use water, will only get some (not all of the springs and I doubt any eggs) and can get the media from the deli cup into your charcoal.


You won't actually get every last one but you'll get most of them. When you have most of them, I recommend pulling the original culture, feeding it and popping the lid back on. Run it as a secondary, back up culture.
The flooding method will not work if you have a substrate that can float, like peat or maybe coco fiber.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> You won't actually get every last one but you'll get most of them. When you have most of them, I recommend pulling the original culture, feeding it and popping the lid back on. Run it as a secondary, back up culture.
> The flooding method will not work if you have a substrate that can float, like peat or maybe coco fiber.


this sounds good.Also I read how to culture springtails, and that is extremly helpful. I will keep it as a back up. thankyou


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

How does anyone on here disinfect there charcoal from joshsfrogs?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Boil it. Read this thread to answer many of the questions you may have. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

i Read this and wow you got that down perfect. i followed every step and im up too leaving it over night


----------

